# Autoglym Radiant Wax



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Can someone shed some light on this product as i have just found 5 litres in the back of my van. How would you compare it to AG SRP and should it be a liquid substance/almost watery or is that where its been stored for so long.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Isnt Radiant Wax simply the trade size of SRP....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah just seen this cheers John i think mines a bit old now as it has gone a bit watery :wall:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm not up on the AG trade stuff, but isn't Radiant wax exactly the same as SRP? May be getting muddled on that so hopefully someone else will advise. I'd give the can a massive long shake and see how it works, it could well be fine.

Edit - beaten to it again!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah i have found that it is the same stuff i got it off a mate thats a AG rep about a year ago and hadnt used it so it will get a good shaking up tomorrow to see what happens. :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Isnt Radiant Wax simply the trade size of SRP....


Its very similar

It mainly used in the trade for polishing of oxidised, weathered, scratched paintwork.

Dave


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

If it has gone abit watery and shaking does nothing what else can you think of that can be done to get it back up to the srp level of texture


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

How about adding 2 litres of srp and then shaking the sh1t out of it?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Valetmagic said:


> How about adding 2 litres of srp and then shaking the sh1t out of it?


2 litres of SRP at retail price will cost about the same as the 5 litres of radiant at trade prices.

Dont bother wasting the SRP

Dave


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

It is SRP, as mentioned just in trade size, just give it a good shake so it mixes, not sure on the shelf life of this product but if you find it doesn't mix properly then just bin it.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=KM&Range=3

http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=HD&Range=1

This site has loads of great info on everything about AG


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers guys


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

They are both exacly the same if you check google, along with liquid hardwax being EGP 

How did it go?


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

ive got half a litre of srp in the shed that done exactly the same! no matter how much shaking you try it wont return to srp thickness! ive tried and tried and its pretty much dead! if you do use it. it leaves a marking on the panels in a sort of look, half of me is working and half not kinda fashion! 
if your friendly with someone in a wholesalers who have a paint mixing machine its your best bet for trying but tbh your clutching at straws!


----------



## gtijon (May 30, 2007)

I've got a tin of SRP that's been in the shed years. The way to fix it is to heat it up. I put mine on a hot radiator and it soon shook up to a much better consistency. If you want to get really fussy you can put some in a jar and heat it up in a pan of water like you would dinitrol or paint.


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

*r. wax*

Radiant wax has a more abbrasiveness to it rather than srp as it says on the bottle that its for oxidised paintwork / scratched and on the srp range it has no mention of removing scratches :speechles


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

Most people say it is exacly the same? Difference being that if they put "removes scratches" etc on the retail product it would frighten customers away ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I was led to believe they were exactly the same by an Autoglym rep when he did a demo day for us... The certainly performed exactly the same.

I worry about their recommendation for polishing using it at 1800rpm with a lambswool head though, wonder what the finish would be like on a Honda Civic polishing with a wool mop....


----------



## 1000lakes (May 12, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I worry about their recommendation for polishing using it at 1800rpm with a lambswool head though, wonder what the finish would be like on a Honda Civic polishing with a wool mop....


Trade 'standard'?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

The Auto Glym website has a "technical helpline" that you can email queries to and also a list of FAQ's which may contain the answer to the shelf life question. 
I was Auto Glym trained & certified last year at the Letchworth factory and I'm pretty sure I actually asked that same question and was told the shelf life was indefinite, but yes as others have said Radiant Wax is the same as Super Resin Polish but MUUUUCH cheaper in the trade sized tins.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Why not pour some of the liquid out of the tin then shake it like mad. That has worked for me before.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i was actually thinking just now about heting it up to see if it would help! dont know if i stil have the iffy bottle in the shed or ot? if so might pop it in the airing cupboard for a while! 

Radiant wwax IS srp! there is no difference except the labeling, the same way that supreme is ultra deep shine and extra gloss is liquid hardwax, and that instant bike shine is the same as instant show shine but bikers want there own products! 

most companies that supply the trade and retail will use different names! AS do it with theres too! Protective paint sealant is platinum which is sold as simple srp esque polish! etc.!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ianking said:


> Why not pour some of the liquid out of the tin then shake it like mad. That has worked for me before.


But do you know for sure what exactly that 'liquid' is that would be poured away? It's in there for a reason and reducing its percentage of the volume might affect how it performs. It could, of course make little or no difference but I'd go with the heating it up and thoroughly shaking to get it to mix.

I've a gallon tin of Radiant Wax that I've had for years which does seperate if left unused in the garage and mine always mixes back together if I bring it in the house, stand it in front of a radiator overnight and then give it a damn good shake.


----------



## simonnixon65 (Feb 6, 2012)

*heating is good*

Ive had polish seperate and I agree with the heating it up as it worked with mine, the mrs wasnt so impressed when she caught me using her food blender to give it a good mix though !! I told her it would protect the blades :lol: oh and it is the trade equivalent to SRP, well according to my AG rep last week anyways 
Simon.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They might have found the answer after 5 years mate :lol:


----------



## simonnixon65 (Feb 6, 2012)

Welll, you never know:lol:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Just found this. Is it all in one cleaner polish wax? Remember bought it nearly 4 years ago


----------

